#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Zooming out in a picture

## BigMcBen

I'm trying to make a picture quiz using Powerpoint where a part of a celebrity's face is shown and you have to guess who it is.  When giving the answer, I'd like to show the original close up and then zooming out to show the whole picture so that you can see that the actual body part does belong to that person.  Is it possible and if so, how? Thanks

----------


## Logit

.
Here's a link to Andy Pope's website. Project to magnify selection by mouse. I'll bet you could modify the code to specify the dimensions of your image control and tie that to the full image to be viewed.

There is a download at the bottom of the page, along with code in the article.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## BigMcBen

Thanks for that but that's more for zooming in, I'm looking to zoom out and my code knowledge wouldn't allow me to modify that to do the opposite, but thanks for trying.

----------


## Logit

I haven't worked with PowerPoint in ages ... so if this is not possible just overlook it.

Is it possible to have two images on the slide: first one is partial of celebrity and visible. The second is the full view but invisible. When answering the question correctly (or whatever) make the partial view invisible and the full view visible.

Make sense ?

I know in VBA and VB with an Image.Control you can do that. Have one invisible and show it when necessary.

----------


## Logit

Thank you for the add rep. 

I trust you have a solution ?

I did a little surfing and read that you can use the ANIMATE menu select to cause a pic to disappear, then load another image. HTH

----------

